# I've never been able to OC my x1800 XT 512mb.



## wtf8269 (Nov 21, 2006)

Just as the title says, I've never been able to overclock my true ATI x1800XT 512mb. This has always bugged me a little, but I let it go because I was able to run everything at max settings anyway at the time. A year later, not so much. With having an LCD that requires 1600x1200 I can no longer run all my games at max.

In a nut shell, I'm just wondering why this won't work. Whenever I press find max core clock or set a clock speed anything above stock my computer just locks up and reboots.


----------



## Protius (Nov 21, 2006)

i used 
http://www.overclock.net/faqs/118132-how-overclock-x1800-x1900-series-card.html
&
http://www.overclock3d.net/guides.php?type=3&id=39&page=1&desc=overclocking_your_x1800xt

the reason it dont work is cause of the stupid 2d/3d clocks, u gota manually set it to 3d clocks after disabling it so it doesn't switch anymore, then after that you can oc away

got mine to xt pe speeds easy


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, that first link did the trick, disabling those two ATI services. Now I just need to find a stable OC.


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I was able to run 700/800 at 1.4v/2.1v/2.1v stable, but my goal was to increase fps in F.E.A.R., and it only increased minimum fps by 1. So I'll be sticking to stock.


----------

